# Where can I find Rain Gutters for



## dizzyswimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

An 85 2door Golf ?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Where can I find Rain Gutters for (dizzyswimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dizzyswimmer* »_An 85 2door Golf ?









Unfortunately, this seems to be a dealer only item. The rain gutters and door seals were a weak spot in the A2 design. I am not aware of any aftermarket offerings, and most used ones are beyond their life expectancy.
I think the dealer can still order them, but be prepared to PAY the price. If I recall, they are about $200 each. Regrettably, I have not found a good alternative.


----------



## russellt (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Where can I find Rain Gutters for (alpinweiss)*

dealer. nowhere else... oh yea, take your wallet with you!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Where can I find Rain Gutters for (russellt)*

A dealer inMacon wants 278.00 each!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Where can I find Rain Gutters for (dizzyswimmer)*

Try http://www.1stvwparts.com or any other dealer alternative you can find. When I checked 1stvwparts, I found the right side for $204, and the left for $191. Even with shipping, that beats your local dealer, and we know nobody stocks this stuff anyway. Any dealer is going to have to order it from the warehouse...


----------



## dizzyswimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Where can I find Rain Gutters for (where_2)*

Thanks for the reply. I was lucky enough ( for once) to get some in ex shape ( may have been new) for 200 shipped to my door from a vortex member.


----------

